# Rookie most likely too....



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Ok if anyone of yall read slam then you know what I'm talking about..its basically make your prediction on which certain rookie is going to do what next year

rookie most likely to average 20 points

rookie most likely to average 10 dimes

rookie most likely to average ten boards

rookie most likely to hurt himself running laps

rookie most likely to unfairly get bench spilnters

rookie most likely to fade away from the nba

rookie that wished he'd never left school

rookie that will make a lot of GM's look foolish for not picking him

R.O.Y.

The next undrafted rookie to make a name for himself

and so on...if you have your own category then add it to the list


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> Ok if anyone of yall read slam then you know what I'm talking about..its basically make your prediction on which certain rookie is going to do what next year
> 
> rookie most likely to average 20 points *None. Gordon, Nelson, or Jackson if any.*
> ...


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

rookie most likely to average 20 points - *Ben Gordon*

rookie most likely to average 10 dimes - *Devin Harris*

rookie most likely to average 10 boards - *Emeka Okafor*

rookie most likely to hurt himself running laps - *Pavel Podkolzine*

rookie most likely to unfairly get bench splinters - *Jameer Nelson*

rookie most likely to fade away from the nba - *Andris Biedrins*

rookie that wished he'd never left school - *Luol Deng*

rookie that will make a lot of GM's look foolish for not picking him - *David Harrison*

R.O.Y. - *Emeka Okafor*

The next undrafted rookie to make a name for himself - *Jaime Lloreda*


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

rookie that will make a lot of GM's look foolish for not picking him - Christian Drejer.

Solid SF size (6'9, 230), high bball IQ, fundamentally sound, child of basketball players, gifted passer, ball-handler and court vision. This guy reeks of Luke Walton potential, and Luke Walton wasn't drafted as the 51st over-all pick.

The Nets need depth around the perimeter and it just so happens that Drejer is supposed to be able to play all around the perimeter.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> rookie most likely to unfairly get bench splinters - Jameer Nelson


Yes, Nelson will be racking up those splinters because we all know Tyronn Lue is a godly PG...


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> rookie that will make a lot of GM's look foolish for not picking him - Christian Drejer.
> 
> Solid SF size (6'9, 230), high bball IQ, fundamentally sound, child of basketball players, gifted passer, ball-handler and court vision. This guy reeks of Luke Walton potential, and Luke Walton wasn't drafted as the 51st over-all pick.
> ...


I agree... I kept wondering when he was going to get picked. He's much more talented than a lot of people picked before him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

rookie most likely to average 20 points *Ben Gordon*

rookie most likely to average 10 dimes *Devin Harris*

rookie most likely to average ten boards *Emeka Okafor*

rookie most likely to hurt himself running laps *Pavel Podkolzine*

rookie most likely to unfairly get bench spilnters *Tony Allen* 

rookie most likely to fade away from the nba *Pavel Podkolzine*

rookie that wished he'd never left school *Donta Smith*

rookie that will make a lot of GM's look foolish for not picking him *Kirk Snyder*

R.O.Y. *Ben Gordon*

The next undrafted rookie to make a name for himself *Jackie Butler*

Rookie most likely to die during their career:uhoh: *Pavel Podkolzine*


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

20 points - Gordon

10 assists - Harris

10 boards - Okafor

Getting hurt - Deng

Wishes he went back to school - Igoudala

Overrated - Childress

Underrated - Wright

Overlooked - Nelson

Worst pick - Toronto, Alstor or whatever, #8

Best pick - Denver (Orlando), Nelson, #20

Out of NBA in 4 years - JR Smith, Snyder, Allen

Best rookie in 5 years - Igoudala

Best rookie in 10 years - Howard

ROY - Jackson


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, Nelson will be racking up those splinters because we all know Tyronn Lue is a godly PG...


This is how I see the Magic lineup after they trade T-Mac to the Rockets.

PG - Francis / Nelson
SG - Mobley / Stevenson
SF - Hill / Bogans / Garrity
PF - Gooden / D.Howard / Varejao
C - Cato 

Jameer Nelson is the rookie most likely to unfairly get bench splinters.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

rookie most likely to average 20 points *No one*

rookie most likely to average 10 dimes *No one, but if I had to pick, Livingston (because he has no competition)*

rookie most likely to average ten boards *Okafor*

rookie most likely to hurt himself running laps *Pavel*

rookie most likely to unfairly get bench spilnters *Nelson, Allen*

rookie most likely to fade away from the nba *Harrison*

rookie that wished he'd never left school *JR or Josh Smith*

rookie that will make a lot of GM's look foolish for not picking him *Igoudala, Humphries, Burks*

R.O.Y. *Okafor or Igoudala*

The next undrafted rookie to make a name for himself *Lloreda*


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Is Collison eligible for the ROY award this year? If so, I think he has a shot of winning it.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

rookie most likely to average 20 points <b>Josh Childress</b>

rookie most likely to average 10 dimes <b>Shaun Livingston</b>

rookie most likely to average ten boards <b>Emeka Okafor</b>

rookie most likely to hurt himself running laps <b>Pavel Podkolzine</b>

rookie most likely to unfairly get bench spilnters <b>Chris Duhon</b>

rookie most likely to fade away from the nba <b>David Harrison</b>

rookie that wished he'd never left school <b>Devin Harris</b>

rookie that will make a lot of GM's look foolish for not picking him <b>Jameer Nelson</b>

R.O.Y. <b>Emeka Okafor</b>

The next undrafted rookie to make a name for himself <b>Jaber Rouzbahani</b>


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> Is Collison eligible for the ROY award this year? If so, I think he has a shot of winning it.


Yeah, I think Collison's eligible because he didn't play any games last season.


----------



## EduRiker (Jan 27, 2004)

> PF - Gooden / D.Howard / Varejao


I don't think they are going to keep Varejao. They only picked him cuz they thought he was the best avaiable. It doesn't make any sense on keeping him.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> 
> 
> This is how I see the Magic lineup after they trade T-Mac to the Rockets.
> ...


I think Howard will start for them.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Howard will start for them.


Yeah, I guess Howard could start, but I still think Nelson will be backing up Francis at the point.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

rookie most likely to average 20 points- Emeka Okafor (only because of who he'll be playing with..the scoring will have to come from somewhere and Gordon might not start..second guess would be luke jackson)

rookie most likely to average 10 dimes - Sebastien Telfair

rookie most likely to average ten boards - Emeka Okafor

rookie most likely to hurt himself running laps - Shaun Livingston

rookie most likely to unfairly get bench spilnters - Ben Gordon??

rookie most likely to fade away from the nba - Delonte West

rookie that wished he'd never left school - JR Smith 

rookie that will make a lot of GM's look foolish for not picking him - Jameer Nelson

R.O.Y. - Emeka Okafor

The next undrafted rookie to make a name for himself - Nigel Dixon/Julius Page


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Aren't the Bulls going to start Hinrich at PG and Gordon at SG?


----------



## noogie_da_sheep (Jan 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> rookie most likely to average 20 points


Childress



> rookie most likely to average 10 dimes


Shaun Livingston



> rookie most likely to average ten boards


Emeka Okafor



> rookie most likely to hurt himself running laps


Pavel



> rookie most likely to unfairly get bench spilnters


Chris Duhon



> rookie most likely to fade away from the nba


Sebastian Telfair



> rookie that wished he'd never left school


Josh Smith



> rookie that will make a lot of GM's look foolish for not picking him


Igoudala



> R.O.Y.


Livingston or Gordon


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Aren't the Bulls going to start Hinrich at PG and Gordon at SG?


Yes, if JC leaves. If not, Gordon will swing as backup at both spots.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

rookie most likely to average 20 points- none

rookie most likely to average 10 dimes - none even close. Even Kidd only averaged 9.2 last year.

rookie most likely to average ten boards - Okafor

rookie most likely to hurt himself running laps - Podkolzine. Looked like he was limping just walking up to the podium at the draft.

rookie most likely to unfairly get bench splinters - Harris

rookie most likely to fade away from the nba - West

rookie that wished he'd never left school - Telfair

rookie that will make a lot of GM's look foolish for not picking him - Jefferson, not next year, but in a few years

R.O.Y. - Okafor


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

20 ppg- None
10 apg- None
10 rpg- Al Jefferson and Emeka Okafor and Rafeal Arujo
Hurt running laps-Pavel or Okafor
Bench Spilters- Josh Smith
Fade Away in the NBA-Josh Smith
Rookie Wished He'd Never Left School-Josh and JR Smith
Make GM's look foolish- Sebastian Telfair
ROY-Luke Jackson/Devin Harris


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Most time on the bench - Telfair or Khryapa
Most time on the benchpress - Humphries or Okafor


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

rookie most likely to average 20 points
Emeka Okafor (I mean, come on, hes already the best player on the bobcats)

rookie most likely to average 10 dimes
Shaun Livingston (I dont think he will average 10, but close at least, he has great court vision and is a very good passer)

rookie most likely to average ten boards
Emeka Okafor

rookie most likely to hurt himself running laps
Luol Deng (Duke players always seem to hurt themselves in the NBA) either him or Pavel.

rookie most likely to unfairly get bench spilnters
Chris Duhon

rookie most likely to fade away from the nba
JR Smith, Sebastian Telfair, Josh Smith

rookie that wished he'd never left school
JR Smith, Sebastian Telfair, Josh Smith

rookie that will make a lot of GM's look foolish for not picking him
Jameer Nelson

R.O.Y.
Emeka Okafor


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> Ok if anyone of yall read slam then you know what I'm talking about..its basically make your prediction on which certain rookie is going to do what next year
> 
> rookie most likely to average 20 points - No one anytime soon
> ...


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

*rookie most likely to average 20 points*
Ben Gordon

*rookie most likely to average 10 dimes*
Sebastian Telfair

*rookie most likely to average ten boards*
Emeka Okafor

*rookie most likely to hurt himself running laps*
Pavel Podkolzine

*rookie most likely to unfairly get bench spilnters*
Al Jefferson or Nelson if the Francis trade goes through and Nelson isn't traded

*rookie most likely to fade away from the nba*
Odd question. Second round counts too? If so, I'll go with #60 himself, Rashad Wright.

*rookie that wished he'd never left school*
I bet Drejer is wishing he just stuck it out in Florida and didn't have to deal with the stigma of leaving the team. Then again, a cool million bucks probably has him feeling better, so I guess I'll say Trevor Ariza.

*rookie that will make a lot of GM's look foolish for not picking him*
Luol Deng, I'm looking at you Atlanta. Christian Drejer that late in the 2nd round too. Maybe Ramos.

*R.O.Y.*
Okafor, Snyder, Jackson, Iggy, or Gordon, in that order (Gordon if they give him free reign in the offense moves into #1)

*The next undrafted rookie to make a name for himself*
Jaime Lloreda


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 
> rookie most likely to average 20 points- Ben Gordan
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Aren't the Bulls going to start Hinrich at PG and Gordon at SG?


if they let Crawford go


----------



## chicubs (Jan 25, 2004)

How is a Hinrich/Gordon combo going to work? Defensively, they will be abused by big guards like T-Mac and Kobe and others of lesser quality.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

First off, you guys are terrrrrribly wrong. JR Smith will be an all-star in this league.

rookie most likely to average 20 points: Okafor, Childress, Iguodala, and Jackson if any

rookie most likely to average 10 dimes: no one will come close

rookie most likely to average ten boards: Okafor

rookie most likely to hurt himself running laps: Duhon. Sorry but something just doesnt click with Duke alums in the NBA.

rookie most likely to unfairly get bench splinters: Anderson Varejao

rookie most likely to fade away from the nba: Dorell Wright

rookie that wished he'd never left school: Sebastian Telfair

rookie that will make a lot of GM's look foolish for not picking him: Trevor Ariza

R.O.Y.: Okafor

The next undrafted rookie to make a name for himself: Darius Rice

rookie with the most NBA ready body: Iguodala

rookie with the least NBA ready body: Livingston

rookie who will suck for the next 3 years and then blow up: Al Jefferson.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

*R.O.Y* Nick Collison


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> Ok if anyone of yall read slam then you know what I'm talking about..its basically make your prediction on which certain rookie is going to do what next year
> 
> rookie most likely to average 20 points<b>Gordon, Humphries</b>
> ...


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

20 points - *CHILDRESS* 

10 dimes - *LIVINGSTON* -- he's the most likely..he won't be close..

10 boards - *OKAFOR* 

Injured - *PAVEL* 

Unfairly benched - *HARRIS* 

Short career - *WRIGHT* 

Wish he'd never left - *WEST* 

Make GMs look stupid - *J.R. SMITH* 

R.O.Y. - *LUKE JACKSON*


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Rookie most likely to average 20 points *Emeka Okafor/Josh Childress* 

Rookie most likely to average 10 dimes: *Shaun Livingston*

Rookie most likely to average ten boards: *Emeka Okafor*

Rookie most likely to hurt himself running laps: *Pavel Podkolzine*

Rookie most likely to unfairly get bench spilnters: *Tony Allen*

Rookie most likely to fade away from the nba: *Delonte West*

Rookie that wished he'd never left school: *Trevor Ariza*

Rookie that will make a lot of GM's look foolish for not picking him: *Jameer Nelson*

R.O.Y.: *Emeka Okafor/Ben Gordon*

The next undrafted rookie to make a name for himself: *Jaime Lloreda*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm going to put a few up

*rookie most likely to average 20 points*
Luol Deng or Andres Nocioni

*rookie most likely to average 10 dimes*
Devin Harris

*rookie most likely to average ten boards*
Emeka Okafor and Dwight Howard

*rookie most likely to hurt himself running laps*
Pavel Podkolzine

*rookie most likely to unfairly get bench spilnters*
Devin Harris, Jameer Nelson, Andre Igualoda

*rookie most likely to fade away from the nba*
Viktor Khyrpa

*rookie that wished he'd never left school*
Josh Childress and Shaun Livingston

*rookie that will make a lot of GM's look foolish for not picking him*
There are a few here: Andre Igualoda, Chris Duhon, Kirk Snyder, Kris Humphries, Jameer Nelson and Al Jefferson

*R.O.Y.*
Emeka Okafor, Dwight Howard, Andres Nocioni

*The next undrafted rookie to make a name for himself*
Andres Nocioni, David Bluthenal and DJ MBenga


----------

